# Food inside Kongs



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

I've been reading all kinds of recipes and food ideas, and several of you have stated that you put treats, homemade or otherwise, inside a Kong. I wonder though just how potentially frustrating that is for the dog trying to get the food out. He can smell it, he can get his tongue on it, but maybe just can't quite manage to get it out. Am I misunderstanding something here or am I maybe just not getting it? Thanks.


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

We put treats in Ruffles' Kong. She works at it for hours and it keeps her occupied when she's in the crate and we're out. She actually drops the Kong off my sons bed to get the pieces to break and fall out. She's a smart cookie. She does get the treats out eventually. She seems to love the challenge. That's her playing with it in my avatar pic.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

http://ezinearticles.com/?Five-Benefits-of-Using-Kong-Dog-Toys&id=3333020


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

That's very cute Loudram; Ruffles sure does seem smart. 

Thanks, Dave, for the link to the article. I've saved it to my growing "pup" folder.


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

TrishK said:


> I've been reading all kinds of recipes and food ideas, and several of you have stated that you put treats, homemade or otherwise, inside a Kong. I wonder though just how potentially frustrating that is for the dog trying to get the food out. He can smell it, he can get his tongue on it, but maybe just can't quite manage to get it out. Am I misunderstanding something here or am I maybe just not getting it? Thanks.


It's frustrating if they can NEVER get the food out. Being able to gradually break up pieces, have a few fall out, or lick out the peanut butter (etc) is fantastic "mental exercise" for your pup.

It's a problem solving exercise for them, so it shouldn't be easy, but definitely should not be impossible either.


----------

